

Why Android will not catch the iPhone - haseman
http://www.hasemanonmobile.com/2009/08/20/androids-attitude-problem/

======
icey
What gives me hope for Android is all the people coming out of the woodwork
insisting it's going to fail. There has to be something to Android to keep it
in our collective consciousness, right?

I mean, we're not talking about how Symbian or WinMo devices will never catch
the iPhone.

It doesn't have to be number 1 to be worthwhile; if the Android platform had
even a quarter of the ecosystem the iPhone has, it would be an enormous
success.

